# Is Silicone Spray safe?



## TimMc (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, I don't plan on spraying the stuff into my nose to get high or whatever....

I'd just like to know if using H4000 Silicone Spray (food grade) is safe for my Rubik's Cube and me?

Will it damage the plastic?
Will my skin start to bleed when I use the cube after spraying the stuff on?
How long should I leave the cube alone after spraying it on?

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Todd (Aug 13, 2007)

Doesnt the packaging say what surfaces you can use it on? Most ive read say they are fine for plastic. There is a few video's on youtube that show you how to take apart the cube and lube it with otu any issues..


----------



## TimMc (Aug 13, 2007)

I kinda just turned the edges and sprayed it, then turned em again and sprayed. Letting it dry over night


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, you can use it. Please use the search function before posting a question like this. This has been brought up dozens of times.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 13, 2007)

Make sure you have good air ventilation before you spray. My can says that long 
term exposure can cause permanent brain and nervous system damaging. And it also contains "Chemicals known in the state of California to cause birth defects and other reproductive harm." 
Also make sure you don't have an open flame, as it is flammable.


----------

